# Moving from the UK to the USA advice.



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello, all!

I'm seeking advice on the best ways to move to the USA from the UK. I'm a male, 21 years old, British born and still currently living in Britain. 

I've had enough of England and feel as though I need a change. I have done a fair bit of research and also read other discussions on this topic, but as everyone's situation in slightly different, I'd like to make a new, up to date post.

So, I'm a dreamer - I've only recently set up my online business which is under my LTD business within the UK. This is related to the motor industry, but the key feature of the business is that its 99.9% automated through the software I have written. Considering it's only been running for two weeks, it's looking very promising. I am also creating two other businesses which are for resumes and CVs. I am creating templates to sell on, and also packages which outsource the work to freelancers which include template + writing + cover for a certain fee.

I have an 'I will not fail' attitude, but back to the main point... unlike most people here who... for example say "I'm an electrician, would I get a visa?" I'm saying to you, that I'm young... and I will fit my lifestyle / businesses to what is needed for access to the USA. What steps do I need to make to turn into the dream applicant? I'm open to creating new businesses, so business ideas are welcome, I don't know... literally, anything I can do to give me the best possible chance of gaining access.


Before anyone says 'find a wife', well, I was with a girl from the USA for two years going back and fourth to each country... but sadly that ended recently, so I now need to think hard. 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated, 
Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I hate to break the news to you but the resume/cv idea is being exploited to the semicolon. Nothing like reading a plug in resume based on UK information. There are some pretty good services out there outsourcing work to licensed writers plus every job board has its latest and greatest how to with examples and often chat.

Uscis.gov is the official site. You have to sell your investment to the respective US ebassador and be ready for an audit come renewal time.


----------



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

twostep said:


> I hate to break the news to you but the resume/cv idea is being exploited to the semicolon. Nothing like reading a plug in resume based on UK information. There are some pretty good services out there outsourcing work to licensed writers plus every job board has its latest and greatest how to with examples and often chat.
> 
> Uscis.gov is the official site. You have to sell your investment to the respective US ebassador and be ready for an audit come renewal time.


Hello there,

I think you've misunderstood the resume idea. I know someone in the industry currently making in the $xxx,xxx region solely on a business based on 100% automation. Just a beast of a cash cow, I'll also add that the UK and US businesses would be separate entites. I've done my research. Saying that, these idea's don't really 'turn me on'.... but... The main question I was asking, was not based on what I'm currently doing, but ways I could to use to get into the USA, as a young guy - what steps could I take to enable me to look like an attractive applicant.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt1966 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> t... The main question I was asking, was not based on what I'm currently doing, but ways I could to use to get into the USA, as a young guy - what steps could I take to enable me to look like an attractive applicant.


- having a brilliant business idea which someone would want to invest in

- being able to show a successful and accomplished business career, where your accomplishments have provided the company with additional market share/profits/expansion


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

E2
Biz plan
Profits to expand company and have appropriate life style
Audits/renewals
Minimum 50% ownership
Not dual intent
Brick and mortar location
Providing employment to authorized residents


----------



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

Crawford said:


> - having a brilliant business idea which someone would want to invest in
> 
> - being able to show a successful and accomplished business career, where your accomplishments have provided the company with additional market share/profits/expansion



Thanks for your suggestions 

1) This would require me to get my thinking hat on. Would maybe be a possibility, but I'd need a bit of luck on my side.

2) As I'm young, it's tough to have this kind of resume/CV. Ideally I'd like to think of something as quickly as possible. Although I may be naive in thinking I'll find a way within the next few years.


----------



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

twostep said:


> E2
> Biz plan
> Profits to expand company and have appropriate life style
> Audits/renewals
> ...


Thank you for the information, I will have a look at all of them.


----------



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

Do you guys know if it differs from state to state? I know it may seem a bit of an odd state to move to, but I quite like Maine. I don't know if wanting a specific state changes anything?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt1966 said:


> Do you guys know if it differs from state to state? I know it may seem a bit of an odd state to move to, but I quite like Maine. I don't know if wanting a specific state changes anything?


Which state is irrelevant.

You are looking to obtain a visa to work/live in the US. That is Federally issued so the requirements for any visa is the same regardless of the state.

You don't have many options:

- work visa
- investment visa
- study visa

You need any of the following to obtain the visa: skills, experience, resources, investments


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April in this current year 

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-25 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS 

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

Davis1 said:


> Pick a visa
> 
> 
> There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US:
> ...



Thank you so much. This has given me a lot of information. By the looks of things my two best options are 1) If me and my ex-girlfriend work things out, or 2) E-2 Visa (probably the more likely). How much do you know about this visa, if you don't mind me asking? Do you know the process of it all?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to own an E-2 forum some years back 
so I know a little ...

read this site 
E2 Visa Attorney | Immigration E2 Visa Lawyer | E2 Investment Visa | Hodkinson Law | London


----------



## Matt1966 (Sep 6, 2016)

Davis1 said:


> I used to own an E-2 forum some years back
> so I know a little ...
> 
> read this site
> E2 Visa Attorney | Immigration E2 Visa Lawyer | E2 Investment Visa | Hodkinson Law | London


Absolutely fantastic. Thank you!
Well, that seems like the most realistic option, for sure. $100k-150k = £70-100k, meaning if any of my idea's become remotely successful, it may become a reality to me. I will not fail.

Thank you for the information, it has truly been priceless.


----------

